# Question about Tampa/ Bradenton areas



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

First week or so in April I will be picking up my new Beavertail Vengeance in Bradenton. I am interested in staying somewhere around that area with easy water access for a few days. I hope to break in the motor and do a little fishing. I have lots of experience with flats boats and fishing just no experience in this area. Any help with places to look at worth staying or fishing would be great.
Thanks


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anna Maria


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

@Two Hooks
You are coming down at the right time. That area is great. So here is what you do. There is a Best Western (I believe) at the SR 64 exit off I-75. It's a little inland from the water but not far. From there you can trailer west to the Palma Sola boat ramp on SR64 before you cross over to Anna Maria Island. Palma Sola Bay is a great place to work the flats for snook, reds, and trout. From there you can hit the ICW and run south of the Cortez Bridge and work the areas on the eastern shore from Kitchen Key south to Tidy Island to Long Bar....excellent fishing.

Or if you want to stay closer to the water....the Silver Surf Resort on Anna Maria Island is an awesome place that has parking that can accommodate boats and you are within 3 miles of the Coquina Beach ramp which puts you in at Longboat Pass. From there you are already south of the Cortez Bridge and can easily access the Tidy Island and Long Bar areas. I've been fishing that area for over 20 years and love every inch of it.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

man this thread brought back a lot of memories. My BIL and I picked up his BT mico in early 2016. We stayed at the silver surf resort and got a decent rate since we are there in the off season. We launched at the Palma Sola ramp ( stay in the lanes) and made our way to Prices Key and the Neal Preserve.


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Those are my home waters. I grew up right off of palma sola bay and agree that there is great fishing to be had certain times of year in there. I recommend you stay on Anna Maria Island at the Bali Hai Beach Resort. https://www.balihaibeachresort.com/

They have a plenty of parking on both sides of the building, but call ahead and make sure you they will have a space for your skiff. I have stayed there before with my skiff and did not have a problem. From there you are very close to the 63rd street ramp. https://public.myfwc.com/LE/boatramp/public/Ramp.aspx?FacilityID=MA00480SR

The channel from this launch will put you right onto the Key Royale flat which will be holding pilchards that time of year if that's your thing. Otherwise, you have easy access to the beach and other flats from there. Make sure to check out the rod n reel pier for cheap drafts and killer fish gumbo and Duffy's or Skinny's for cheap drafts and cheeseburgers.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

afernandez said:


> Make sure to check out the rod n reel pier for cheap drafts and killer fish gumbo and Duffy's or Skinny's for cheap drafts and cheeseburgers.


Duffy's and Skinny's are a must for lunch or dinner. Paradise Bagels in the morning for breakfast!


----------

